# seachem npk



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

HI , my name is George  
I"wish ask : Seachem NPK Enchancer is to result mixed between 1 .Seachem nitrogen 2 seachem pootasium.3 Seachem phosphorus .
If"yeas what proportion ?
thanks 
best regards


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Gigi I believe you are confused, I am guessing it is because you live in Romania and your English is understandable but not perfect. I guess I shouldnt comment half of the time I use poorer english online than that.

As far as I know this product contains three bottles. One phosphorous, one nitrogen, and one K. You can dose them individually to get the proportions you want. If anyone has any experience that disproves this please speak up.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

George, if you let us know what size your tanks are we can show you the correct spreadsheet. 

Seachem has a Daily Dosage Schedule on their website. In their forum here on APC there is a thread for an Adjusted Daily Dosage Schedule using a 10 Gallon Tank as the baseline. 

But if you let us know what size your tank is, we can make sure that you look at the correct Daily Dosage Schedule with the correct dosages. 

It makes it much easier to post near the tank, how much of what supplement you need to put into the tank. Figuring out the math every day can be a pain, unless you are very good at math or just enjoy doing something like that. (Some actually do I think sometimes) :smile:


----------

